# This Kitten is Driving Me CRAZY!



## random3434

He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!

He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.

Is this a demon kitty?


----------



## xsited1

Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?

Paul?  Strange name for a cat.


----------



## random3434

xsited1 said:


> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.



Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post! 

I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!



PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!


----------



## Shogun

Tell that bitch to SHUT IT and mail her a copy of Win7.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
Click to expand...

When he's doing something you don't want him to do, distract him with a laser pointer. He will forget all about the unauthorized activity immediately, and focus solely on catching that "firefly."

Hours of good clean fun.


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
Click to expand...


Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.


----------



## Againsheila

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
Click to expand...


My cat would jump up on the desk, walk over the top of my hands on the keyboard and sit right down on my hands and look at me....pay attention to ME...

That's why dogs have masters and cats have staff.


----------



## Ringel05

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
Click to expand...


I'll send you some cat nip if you think it will help.
(Tehehehehehehe).


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
Click to expand...


For you EZ

Organic Cat Grass Seeds & Cat Grass Seed Kits


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.
Click to expand...

There's no need for that or any other punitive measure, no matter how harmless. It erodes trust the cat has in you. There's far better ways of communicating the "rules."


----------



## ncarolinadixie

EZ....he sounds like, well, like a kitty!! I had to stop my hubby from bringing me flowers home because the cats would eat them. It's easier to just not have plants around. They can go outside if they just must eat grass. You do need to be careful, however, about what kind of plants your kitty eats on. There are many that are toxic to kittys. The spray bottle doesn't work for my kittys. They hold their face up to it and look at me like more more when I stop! I gots some really really weird furkids!

Hope all is well with you and yours this beautiful Wednesday!!


----------



## strollingbones

what an idiot...a water bottle of spray...at worst..i will jet puff them with computer air duster....not close up or anything....but i would never spray them with water..

but that is pretty much how kittens are...a basket of trouble...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Bones - does your kitty wear a collar?  If not, put a collar on the kitty.  Then tie a string to the collar and tie the other end of the string to a brick.  Put the brick on the floor.  Make the string about 4 foot long.  Problem solved.  See how bright I am????  Also, I did't know you had a birthday recently so because I missed it, I will sing to you now...

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday dear boney,
Happy Birthday to you.

Happy belated Birthday wishes.  Good luck with the kitty.


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no need for that or any other punitive measure, no matter how harmless. It erodes trust the cat has in you. There's far better ways of communicating the "rules."
Click to expand...


Uh, no.  This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior.  The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary.  There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly.  Let google be your guide.


----------



## xotoxi

xsited1 said:


> Paul? Strange name for a cat.


 


I personally have always thought Jonathan would be a strange name for a cat.

And you would correct people when they call the cat "Jon" or "Jonny" - "No.  His name is _Jonathan_."


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul? Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have always thought Jonathan would be a strange name for a cat.
> 
> And you would correct people when they call the cat "Jon" or "Jonny" - "No.  His name is _Jonathan_."
Click to expand...


He is a Tiger!


----------



## xotoxi

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need for that or any other punitive measure, no matter how harmless. It erodes trust the cat has in you. There's far better ways of communicating the "rules."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no. This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior. The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary. There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly. Let google be your guide.
Click to expand...

 
Lobotomy works.


----------



## xsited1

xotoxi said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need for that or any other punitive measure, no matter how harmless. It erodes trust the cat has in you. There's far better ways of communicating the "rules."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior. The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary. There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly. Let google be your guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lobotomy works.
Click to expand...


A bit extreme, but I guess if EZ is willing to have a lobotomy, she won't care about the cat's undesirable behavior.


----------



## xotoxi

xsited1 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior. The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary. There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly. Let google be your guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobotomy works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit extreme, but I guess if EZ is willing to have a lobotomy, she won't care about the cat's undesirable behavior.
Click to expand...

 
Exactly.


----------



## strollingbones

its not my birthday....not even close....but thanks for aging me just a wee bit faster


----------



## random3434

Here is his King Kong Impression:


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?



The only thing I can tell you is if you're a praying woman, start praying *now* that this cat isn't like Skittles was.  If it is, you'll be taking down this years Christmas tree, and replacing it with something plastic, and you can plan on doing such for at least the next 3 years.  

Oh, and you still ain't seen *nothin* yet.


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is if you're a praying woman, start praying *now* that this cat isn't like Skittles was.  If it is, you'll be taking down this years Christmas tree, and replacing it with something plastic, and you can plan on doing such for at least the next 3 years.
> 
> Oh, and you still ain't seen *nothin* yet.
Click to expand...



Oh no, I forgot about our Christmas Tree! 

Remember what Kiki Lou did with the tinsel when he was a kitten!


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is if you're a praying woman, start praying *now* that this cat isn't like Skittles was.  If it is, you'll be taking down this years Christmas tree, and replacing it with something plastic, and you can plan on doing such for at least the next 3 years.
> 
> Oh, and you still ain't seen *nothin* yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I forgot about our Christmas Tree!
> 
> Remember what Kiki Lou did with the tinsel when he was a kitten!
Click to expand...


Tinsel will be the *least* of your worries this year - I guarantee it.  

Either tie that puppy to the ceiling, AND put plastic ornaments on it, or forgo the tree entirely, if you can't find a table top Charlie Brown one with a *plastic* ornament.

Or.  You can try what I did with Ratt (which actually worked with her).  Get one of those 2' tall trees that come with all the decorations, and lights,  Assemble the whole thing (lights, ornaments, garlad, etc) on the floor in a designated "cat" area, and just plan on putting it back together every morning before work....  Ratt actually left my full sized tree alone when she was a baby.


----------



## WillowTree

xsited1 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior. The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary. There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly. Let google be your guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobotomy works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit extreme, but I guess if EZ is willing to have a lobotomy, she won't care about the cat's undesirable behavior.
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need for that or any other punitive measure, no matter how harmless. It erodes trust the cat has in you. There's far better ways of communicating the "rules."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no.  This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior.  The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary.  There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly.  Let google be your guide.
Click to expand...

I know all about it, and would never do it. There's far too many better and more effective ways.


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is if you're a praying woman, start praying *now* that this cat isn't like Skittles was.  If it is, you'll be taking down this years Christmas tree, and replacing it with something plastic, and you can plan on doing such for at least the next 3 years.
> 
> Oh, and you still ain't seen *nothin* yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I forgot about our Christmas Tree!
> 
> Remember what Kiki Lou did with the tinsel when he was a kitten!
Click to expand...


No big deal. Just tie it to the wall and forego the glass. And the tinsel. You know what they think when they look at it: Spaghetti dinner!


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need for that or any other punitive measure, no matter how harmless. It erodes trust the cat has in you. There's far better ways of communicating the "rules."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no.  This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior.  The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary.  There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly.  Let google be your guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know all about it, and would never do it. There's far too many better and more effective ways.
Click to expand...


Please enlighten us.  Your knowledge could help not only EZ, but everyone on USMB.


----------



## HUGGY

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
Click to expand...



So your "Kitty" is a he/she?
That explains everything!


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?



The best solution to your problem is to serve kung pao cat for dinner.


----------



## goldcatt

MountainMan said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution to your problem is to serve kung pao cat for dinner.
Click to expand...


I'm more the kitty lo mein type myself.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> This Kitten is Driving Me CRAZY!


 
I don't want to second guess a moderator, but really think that you should be keeping your issues with other moderators out of the public forums.


----------



## Intense

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he's doing something you don't want him to do, distract him with a laser pointer. He will forget all about the unauthorized activity immediately, and focus solely on catching that "firefly."
> 
> Hours of good clean fun.
Click to expand...


If that don't work try a spray bottle and mist it every time it goes there. If that don't work try zapping it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no.  This is a tried and true way to correct a cat's undesirable behavior.  The key is to only do it when absolutely necessary.  There are plenty of websites that explain how to do it properly.  Let google be your guide.
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about it, and would never do it. There's far too many better and more effective ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us.  Your knowledge could help not only EZ, but everyone on USMB.
Click to expand...

Cats hate citrus and anything related to it. A single orange peel even, placed in a no-no area, will repel the visitor effectively. He will learn not to even bother with it after a few visits.

That's just one of the many non-punitive ways you can set boundaries with a cat without potential damage to the trust. Cats aren't like dogs, who you can kick, mistreat, and they'll still mostly trust you. With a cat you mostly have to work to keep his trust.

As Bonez said earlier, I use a compressed air can to correct on-the-spot behavior as well, such as fighting. They can't stand the hiss noise it puts out. If one or more of my cats is engaging in unauthorized activity, I need only reach for the can, and the unauthorized activity stops immediately. As I said earlier, a laser pointer is also a great tool for behavior modification.

Different strokes for different folks. My cats play fetch. They roll over on command. They run obstacle courses. One even occasionally uses the toilet and flushes! They hunt bugs, catch flies. If I had mice they would hunt them down and eat them. They wish to please me and pay me back for my kindness and for giving them respect. 

My biggest thing is, there's really not alot of rules or boundaries for my cats. I don't mind the cats on the table, countertops, bedding, etc. They don't scratch my furniture, they don't spray, they don't act out. I've found over the last 30 years of raising cats that if you make something a big deal, they'll want to do it more. If you wig out over them scratching furniture, the scratching continues, for example. They WILL rebel. It's their nature.

That's just my way. Not saying it's for everybody.


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about it, and would never do it. There's far too many better and more effective ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us.  Your knowledge could help not only EZ, but everyone on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cats hate citrus and anything related to it. A single orange peel even, placed in a no-no area, will repel the visitor effectively. He will learn not to even bother with it after a few visits.
> 
> That's just one of the many non-punitive ways you can set boundaries with a cat without potential damage to the trust. Cats aren't like dogs, who you can kick, mistreat, and they'll still mostly trust you. With a cat you mostly have to work to keep his trust.
> 
> As Bonez said earlier, I use a compressed air can to correct on-the-spot behavior as well, such as fighting. They can't stand the hiss noise it puts out. If one or more of my cats is engaging in unauthorized activity, I need only reach for the can, and the unauthorized activity stops immediately. As I said earlier, a laser pointer is also a great tool for behavior modification.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. My cats play fetch. They roll over on command. They run obstacle courses. One even occasionally uses the toilet and flushes! They hunt bugs, catch flies. If I had mice they would hunt them down and eat them. They wish to please me and pay me back for my kindness and for giving them respect.
> 
> My biggest thing is, there's really not alot of rules or boundaries for my cats. I don't mind the cats on the table, countertops, bedding, etc. They don't scratch my furniture, they don't spray, they don't act out. I've found over the last 30 years of raising cats that if you make something a big deal, they'll want to do it more. If you wig out over them scratching furniture, the scratching continues, for example. They WILL rebel. It's their nature.
> 
> That's just my way. Not saying it's for everybody.
Click to expand...


Citrus has never worked for me.  I really don't see the difference between a can of compressed air and a mist of water except that something might get wet.  Both can have an effect on respect if used excessively.  The water bottle is usually better because the cat has to dry itself off giving it some time to think about the offending behavior.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Citrus has never worked for me.


If citrus doesn't work (always has for me) there are many other objects, plants and etc they don't like.





> I really don't see the difference between a can of compressed air and a mist of water except that something might get wet.


With the air, you're not physically "assaulting" them.





> Both can have an effect on respect if used excessively.  The water bottle is usually better because the cat has to dry itself off giving it some time to think about the offending behavior.


I've heard that too. Many years ago I used to use squirt bottles or water pistols. Cats aversion to water is well known.

And again, if you have lots and lots of rules and no-nos, cats probably aren't the pet for you. Lots and lots of rules and no-nos means lots of conflict and water squirts.

I DO use a pump sprayer to get them out of the one tree out in the yard they're not allowed to climb. (Because they have easy access to the roof from there) This is a last resort, if they won't come on down. I have the nozzle on it set to stream, it shoots water 30-40 feet. Only had to actually use it once, thereafter merely getting it out of the shed works.


----------



## Intense

Misting is gentler. We mist our Iguana, she loves it. Different effect under a heat lamp though. Any way, don't soak the cat, just annoy it, fuck with it a little bit, just enough that it knows your powers,,,, leave the rest to it's little kitty imagination.


----------



## AllieBaba

We used to spray our cats with milk when we were milking. They learned to sit their and open their mouths to catch the stream.


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citrus has never worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> If citrus doesn't work (always has for me) there are many other objects, plants and etc they don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see the difference between a can of compressed air and a mist of water except that something might get wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the air, you're not physically "assaulting" them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both can have an effect on respect if used excessively.  The water bottle is usually better because the cat has to dry itself off giving it some time to think about the offending behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that too. Many years ago I used to use squirt bottles or water pistols. Cats aversion to water is well known.
> 
> And again, if you have lots and lots of rules and no-nos, cats probably aren't the pet for you. Lots and lots of rules and no-nos means lots of conflict and water squirts.
> 
> I DO use a pump sprayer to get them out of the one tree out in the yard they're not allowed to climb. (Because they have easy access to the roof from there) This is a last resort, if they won't come on down. I have the nozzle on it set to stream, it shoots water 30-40 feet. Only had to actually use it once, thereafter merely getting it out of the shed works.
Click to expand...


Cats aren't the pet for me?  I've had cats for 40 years.  I've even trained them to take walks.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/83195-anyone-ever-walked-their-cat.html

IMO, misting a cat with water is much less traumatic for a cat than using compressed air.  The high-frequency sound can hurt their sensitive ears.  That's why most vets recommend a spray water bottle.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Cats aren't the pet for me?


 I suppose you didn't really catch the drift of what I said. It was "*if you have lots and lots of rules and no-nos*, cats probably aren't the pet for you" you _not actually_ meaning, YOU personally. Just in general..





> IMO, misting a cat with water is much less traumatic for a cat than using compressed air.  The high-frequency sound can hurt their sensitive ears.  That's why most vets recommend a spray water bottle.



All of my cats are also leash trained. In the open yard, they also have a cable run I hook them to. They dig it.

Seldom do I need to use the air can. And the sound frequency isn't what would hurt them, their hearing is well into higher ranges. It's the decibels. Which is why the can is sprayed away from them. And it's just a tiny spurt, not a prolonged, full blast. Sounds like a short hiss from their momma.

Vets.... They also recommend Vietnam-era nerve toxins to keep fleas off your cat. No thinks, I'll stick to the much cheaper, much more effective and completely non-toxic diatomaceous earth.


----------



## ncarolinadixie

Spraying a cat for behavior modification is a recommendation from most vets. BUT, they do stress that you should not use a direct stream of water but a wide spray. The direct stream is to "direct" and if you aren't careful you can inadvertantly hurt the cats eyes or ears. But not all cats have that aversion to water and in those cases the spray method will not work. My Maine Coon will actually get in the shower with me if I leave the door open enough for him to be able to get in. The orange guy is just to damned stubborn and head strong to care about a little bit of water being sprayed at him. He's one of those that likes to drink water from the faucet and has no problems with his face getting wet.

Anytime you find something that they seem to have a "smell aversion" to you've got the perfect training aide. The sprays you buy in the store to keep cats off of furniture or away from certain areas have never worked on my cats. Citrus smell has never worked on mine. But you have to remember that most of their "taste" likes and dislikes come from the way things smell. The stinkier their food is the more apt they are to like it.

"Walking cats"? Oh heck yeah. Mine have been leash trained since they chose to come live with us. They travel with us all the time and when we make potty stops they're walked right along with the dogs even though we have a smaller litter box that we take with us. But they love to go for walks. All I have to do is mention traveling or a walk and they go to where their collars are kept. It's nothing to see my little orange guy walking around with his collar in his mouth like he's trying to tell me something.

Midnight....I'm a lot like you. My cats pretty much go anywhere they want to in our house. They're fed up on one of the kitchen counters. They walk all over the counter tops and the kitchen table. They do know to stay away from where I'm cooking or stay off the table when we eat but other times they go all over. I keep lysol wipes around and use them constantly. They're fed on the counter because if not they would never have any food. The mutants would keep it eaten. The rest of the time, I fully understand why they prefer to be up on a counter top or the table when just relaxing and laying around.Keeps the  mutants away from them for one thing and it satisfies their desire to be "higher up" than everyone else. 

Unless you're a person that mistreats your animals, no one should be berated or talked down to for how they treat their pets. I get fussed at a lot for spoiling mine. Sure, to a point, they're spoiled. But they all know their boundaries and they no when I say no that they aren't supposed to do that. But they depend on me to assure that their lives are safe and that they're kept in such a way to maintain their health. The mutants are very protective over their "mamma" and they are a great comfort to me when my husband goes to work at night. They're all four very social animals. They love people and they adore children. And I honestly feel that the cats would be just as apt to go after someone they thought was a threat to their mamma and their home as the dogs would. 

But again, not everyone raises their pets the same way. As long as a person isn't abusing their pets no one, IMO, has the right to condemn someone for the way they choose to raise their pets. To me a person that will abuse an animal is the lowest form of life there is second only to a child abuser.


----------



## strollingbones

dont give people milk to cats or kittens....a lot of them cant handle it....

















clark of course is the handsome cat on the left...tiff is on the right....


i am sorry yall have ugly cats.


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> dont give people milk to cats or kittens....a lot of them cant handle it....
> 
> i am sorry yall have ugly cats.



Pshaw, woman.  Mine ain't ugly, and they'll tell you so.  (Tho, you're right on the people milk, tho - mine don't get *any* people food, and only eat dry Iam's kibbles.  Once every couple months or so, canned cat food is mixed with the dry as a treat.)(





















Skittles is the gray one, Ratt is the older than dirt crochety one..


----------



## strollingbones

lol nice cats....i have another one..roland....he hates air.


----------



## strollingbones

i use purina naturals...i am not a big fan of iams.  i went thru this big research thing when the chinese were trying to poison clark. da man got home from vacation to find out i was feeding the cats that people quality food at 3 bucks a lb..it was not going well...the food is so expensive you try to go by the feeding guidelines..they went from free feeding to 1/4 cup 2x's a day...talk about some bitchie ass cats...he took me to boone to a major grocery store...said find a reasonable food for the cats...we spent hours reading and comparing charts etc...settled on purina naturals....you can get it ..14 lbs for 15 bucks at petsmart.  cats thrive on it.


----------



## goldcatt

I've never had a cat that would touch iams. Talk about a waste of money. The one I have now is a bony little shelter refugee I'm trying to put a little weight on, but she's the pickiest thing I ever saw. The only thing she'll eat is purina one and I hate giving her that stuff. I like the naturals too. Once she gets a little weight on her, I'll try to switch her over. For now, it's not worth it.


----------



## strollingbones

the switch from purina one to naturals should be easy...i feed purina to all the varmets...dogs and cats...

did you see how handsome clark is?


----------



## Dis

goldcatt said:


> I've never had a cat that would touch iams. Talk about a waste of money. The one I have now is a bony little shelter refugee I'm trying to put a little weight on, but she's the pickiest thing I ever saw. The only thing she'll eat is purina one and I hate giving her that stuff. I like the naturals too. Once she gets a little weight on her, I'll try to switch her over. For now, it's not worth it.



When I got Ratt, there was no such thing as "Naturals" in any commercial cat food.. This was almost 20 years ago.  There's no changing a cats food after the first few years.. They'l starve themselves rather than stick their face in something unfamiliar.

Then again, this is the cat wherein I can put an OPEN can of tuna on the counter, and she won't go near it because it's in a "no" area...but the second it hits the floor, it's hers...


----------



## goldcatt

We're still working on the "no" areas. 
Kittens are wild, but training them when they're almost grown can be more challenging. I wish she'd eat tuna though. She was taken out of a place where she was seriously neglected, so we have some issues to work out. She's great with the kids though.


----------



## dilloduck

I don't have a cat nor would I get a cat and so far I've had no problems with them nor do I miss them. If you insist on buying something that you have to feed, clean up their shit, take to the vet and terrorizes your home then you may as well have a baby.

( babies don't get fleas and nor drag nearly as many dead animals or insects into you home for approval.)


----------



## ncarolinadixie

Awwwwwwwww what absolutely gorgeous furbabies. BUT sorry....mine are the most gorgeous of them all!! Shovel is looking at the camera and Bootwo is the one with his head tucked down against his brother. Both are rescues. Booter was hanging out where my husband worked and he called me to come get him. Shovel was rescued out of a house with 40 other cats all being kept in tiny filthy carriers for breeding. They're both getting on up in years so they get Purina (the name is on the tip of my tongue) something. It's designed for the "older" cat. They turn their noses up at the "designer" kitty foods and the ONLY people food they'll touch is chicken. We've actually broiled them fresh fish and they turn their noses up at it. But they loveeeeeeeeeeee chicken. The mutant, Harley, sitting down in front is our resident ham. Anytime the camera comes out he has to be in the picture.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

ncarolinadixie said:


> Midnight....I'm a lot like you. My cats pretty much go anywhere they want to in our house. They're fed up on one of the kitchen counters. They walk all over the counter tops and the kitchen table.


I even cut holes in the two small bar-counters I have, where I placed snack bowls. Went ahead and did it on a corner of the kitchen table too, and the center island in the kitchen! "Snack bars" with greenies or some other nummie treat kept in them, the cats love it.

On the bottom shelf at either end of the center island, is their main grazing troughs. 3 feet long, these hold five different crunchy foods. It's a buffet. They like the variety. They like to graze, take care of "grumbellys" when they want.

I have five cats living in the house. All very happy campers. They get "yard time" 2-3 times a day for a 1-3 hours at a time, usually in the fenced back yard. Always with me out there. When we return from outside, they get a bag of tuna I split between them. Occasionally, I will substitute a can of "wet" food instead, each cat gets a dab of that.

Water bowls -- I have two of them, stainless steel. One large one is on the floor near one of the bars, the other is on the coffee table! They drink ALOT of water, and the bowls are cleaned and refilled once each day.

They have their own private restroom in the laundry room. A large litter box, custom made, it's 3 feet wide and 5 feet long. I have a sieve system for cleaning this twice a day.

I have four homemade cat trees, a few box condos, and many "napsacks" all throughout the house. Each cat has his/her favorite spot, but they also don't mind if someone else gets it first.

These cats live the life of Riley.

Here's one of my latest rescue cats, Lovey, having a go at one of the "snack bars."






Minnit, in one of the "napsacks."







Powley and Minnit, same spot as Lovey was earlier:







Booger Bear, in one of the napsacks:







Booger Bear again, enjoying some outside time on the cable tether. Note connector at collar, I use very thin and light aircraft control cable for their leashes:







Here's my oldest cat, Peanut. She is 16 or 17 but you would never know by how she acts. Loves playing and loves the outdoor time:







Another one of Peanut:







Ahh the cats. Where would we be without 'em?


----------



## strollingbones

dont make me get out my camera....we all know clark is the most handsome little fellow..o duckie no one cares what you would or would not do.  did we mention that?


----------



## WillowTree

ncarolinadixie said:


> Awwwwwwwww what absolutely gorgeous furbabies. BUT sorry....mine are the most gorgeous of them all!! Shovel is looking at the camera and Bootwo is the one with his head tucked down against his brother. Both are rescues. Booter was hanging out where my husband worked and he called me to come get him. Shovel was rescued out of a house with 40 other cats all being kept in tiny filthy carriers for breeding. They're both getting on up in years so they get Purina (the name is on the tip of my tongue) something. It's designed for the "older" cat. They turn their noses up at the "designer" kitty foods and the ONLY people food they'll touch is chicken. We've actually broiled them fresh fish and they turn their noses up at it. But they loveeeeeeeeeeee chicken. The mutant, Harley, sitting down in front is our resident ham. Anytime the camera comes out he has to be in the picture.






you see that throw on your sofa? I bought mine in El Paso. where did you buy yours?


----------



## togo13

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.
Click to expand...


Does that whole have gallons of water on your yard work? How though? If the water is inside the gallons?


----------



## ncarolinadixie

"you see that throw on your sofa? I bought mine in El Paso. where did you buy yours?" 

ummmmmm at a Wilco Truck Stop half way between my house and Wilmington, NC. They sale them at a lot of the convenience stores here in NC. I'd be willing to bet yours is made a lot better than the ones I have. lol

Midnight.......again, you sound like me the way you pretty much have set your house up for your furbabies. My husband and I are constantly saying we bought this house for them, we're just their live in care takers. We have an acre and a half fenced with a 5ft high fence. That is their wander area. For the first week after they finally finished the fence the mutants (the 2 dogs) wouldn't let them get but a foot or two away from the deck. Once they realized they couldn't or wouldn't go any further than the fence allowed they've left them alone. I sit and watch all four of them in the mornings playing and just having a high ole time. We've got "sitting areas" set up in front of just about every window in the house for the two cats and they have numerous hidey hole type napping spots. My orange boy's favorite spot is the little cabinet above the refridgerator. We took the doors off so he can watch his world while he looks down on us all. If I can't find him, there are two floor level cabinets that I know to look in. The Maine Coon's favorite place is under the bed behind the curtains. That's where he goes when he wants total privacy. The mutants have doggy beds in every room but the kitchen and two bathrooms but they sleep with me at night. My husband constantly tries to sneak in and get a picture of the 5 of us in bed but they always wake up and ruin the shot. I'm pretty much limited to one tiny spot all night long. My biggest dog is 132lbs and the little guy, the one in the picture with the two cats is 87lbs. The cats combined are right at 40lbs. So, I don't get much bed space for myself. But, they're a comfort having them close at night. My husband leaves for work between 8-9 every night and we live pretty far out in the country. They become different animals when he leaves the house. I gotta say yours do live the life of riley. Mine, well like I said, this is their house. We're just their care takers.


----------



## ncarolinadixie

LOL Strollin........we'll just have to agree that we all think that our furbabies are the most gorgeous of them all and let it go at that. They're all absolutely gorgeous!! 

Ok, just for the record, here are all of my furbabies together. This is the ONLY picture I've been able to get with them all in the same area at the same time. I almost broke my fool neck getting to the camera before they moved. You have to look closely to see my orange boy, bootwo, he's in the basket  under the window.






When knuckle dog was still a little guy...he is much to big to be walking the deck railing now





Harley and bootwo in one of their favorite spots


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Echo Zulu said:


> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?



No!!! he is just a very athletic and curious little kitty, that's all. My 10 year old cat Scooterbug,as big as he is, still crawls all over the place, getting into things. He still thinks that he is a Kitten. Kittens will do that, no matter how careful you are. One thing you need to be careful of is if someone brings a Lilly Plant into the house, and kitty gets a hold of it,it is very Toxic to their system and could kill them.Even those Christmas plants called the Pointsetta.DEATH to your pet!!!!And certain indoor green leaf plants,will harm  your pet, seriously.It is just like having a young child in the home,you got to be very careful.


----------



## Againsheila

AmericasBrave58 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! he is just a very athletic and curious little kitty, that's all. My 10 year old cat Scooterbug,as big as he is, still crawls all over the place, getting into things. He still thinks that he is a Kitten. Kittens will do that, no matter how careful you are. One thing you need to be careful of is if someone brings a Lilly Plant into the house, and kitty gets a hold of it,it is very Toxic to their system and could kill them.Even those Christmas plants called the Pointsetta.DEATH to your pet!!!!And certain indoor green leaf plants,will harm  your pet, seriously.It is just like having a young child in the home,you got to be very careful.
Click to expand...


My cat kept me from spending too much time on the computer....when she wanted attention, she'd jump on the desk walk across the top of my hands on the keyboard and lay down and look at me.  "It's my turn for attention, mommy."  I miss my cat.


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he's doing something you don't want him to do, distract him with a laser pointer. He will forget all about the unauthorized activity immediately, and focus solely on catching that "firefly."
> 
> Hours of good clean fun.
Click to expand...


 It works for my old cat Scooterbug!!! he still thinks that he is still a kitten...


----------



## AmericasBrave58

strollingbones said:


> dont give people milk to cats or kittens....a lot of them cant handle it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clark of course is the handsome cat on the left...tiff is on the right....
> 
> 
> i am sorry yall have ugly cats.



 OHHHH!!!! WHAT PRECIOUS LITTLE CREATURES!!!!


----------



## noose4

Echo Zulu said:


> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?



I have the same kitten!!!!





He is so bad I think he might be a member of al qaeda!!!!


----------



## saveliberty

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a typical kitty to me.  Do you have a couple corrugated cardboard scratching pads and a pot of grass for it to nom on?
> 
> Paul?  Strange name for a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have those scratching posts things. We also put out mini-Echo's old Barbie dollhouse, she likes to play in that, and climb on top of it play with the top of the ball on the scratching post!
> 
> I should get a pot of grass, that's a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Kitten is sitting in my lap as I type this, that's the only way I can calm her down, she LOVES to sit in mommy's lap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget the spray water bottle to correct undesirable behavior.
Click to expand...


Limited success with the spray bottle concept.  I had a cat that would just close his eyes and hunker down waiting for the spray and then go about his business.  Your cat is bored.  Get him/her a buddy (second cat).


----------



## saveliberty

noose4 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same kitten!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so bad I think he might be a member of al qaeda!!!!
Click to expand...


I think he just wants to learn how to drop a bomb in the toilet.  Could be waiting for a new roll of toilet paper, who knows with cats?  Teach him how to drink out of the tub faucet, that is pretty entertaining.  The cat I was talking about in the last post, actually would say something close to, I want water.  We turned on the tub to a trickle and he would drink from the spout.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Echo Zulu said:


> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?



Seems to me that you have a neat kitty.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i like cats. but i find cats who live solely in an apartment depressing. they act generally weird, then shit on the carpet. we had a cat for more than 20 years. it spent most of the time outdoors doing whatever cats do. slept when home. cool cat.


----------



## saveliberty

dilloduck said:


> I don't have a cat nor would I get a cat and so far I've had no problems with them nor do I miss them. If you insist on buying something that you have to feed, clean up their shit, take to the vet and terrorizes your home then you may as well have a baby.
> 
> ( babies don't get fleas and nor drag nearly as many dead animals or insects into you home for approval.)



Nope, you'd be discribing teenagers right there friend.


----------



## noose4

saveliberty said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same kitten!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so bad I think he might be a member of al qaeda!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he just wants to learn how to drop a bomb in the toilet.  Could be waiting for a new roll of toilet paper, who knows with cats?  Teach him how to drink out of the tub faucet, that is pretty entertaining.  The cat I was talking about in the last post, actually would say something close to, I want water.  We turned on the tub to a trickle and he would drink from the spout.  Crazy stuff.
Click to expand...


This kitten is fascinated with water, I flush the toilet or run the faucet he comes running to check it out, and he has done the drink from the faucet thing. When I first got him I was taking a leak with the bathroom door open and he came running to see what was going on and "splat" pee right on his head, he didnt like getting his head washed with the shampoo.


----------



## saveliberty

noose4 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same kitten!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so bad I think he might be a member of al qaeda!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just wants to learn how to drop a bomb in the toilet.  Could be waiting for a new roll of toilet paper, who knows with cats?  Teach him how to drink out of the tub faucet, that is pretty entertaining.  The cat I was talking about in the last post, actually would say something close to, I want water.  We turned on the tub to a trickle and he would drink from the spout.  Crazy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This kitten is fascinated with water, I flush the toilet or run the faucet he comes running to check it out, and he has done the drink from the faucet thing. When I first got him I was taking a leak with the bathroom door open and he came running to see what was going on and "splat" pee right on his head, he didnt like getting his head washed with the shampoo.
Click to expand...


At first I would say, do you want water?  Alex would jump up on tub and wait for me to turn it on.  Later, he would stand in the hall and say something very close to, I want water.  Sure enough, every time he would go to the tub and take a drink when you turned it on.  He never really got the "r" in water down.  More like, I want wawa.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

> At first I would say, do you want water? Alex would jump up on tub and wait for me to turn it on. Later, he would stand in the hall and say something very close to, I want water. Sure enough, every time he would go to the tub and take a drink when you turned it on. He never really got the "r" in water down. More like, I want wawa.



He is doing as well as Barbara Walters... and she had a long career at NBC.   Call them up, they might have a job for him


----------



## saveliberty

Baruch Menachem said:


> At first I would say, do you want water? Alex would jump up on tub and wait for me to turn it on. Later, he would stand in the hall and say something very close to, I want water. Sure enough, every time he would go to the tub and take a drink when you turned it on. He never really got the "r" in water down. More like, I want wawa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing as well as Barbara Walters... and she had a long career at NBC.   Call them up, they might have a job for him
Click to expand...


At age 17, Alex was put down five years ago.  He survived cancer of the elbow and had his left front leg removed.  Lived four years after that.  In his prime, he was 17 pounds, 36 inches from nose to tail tip and 15 inches high at the shoulder.  The vet said, and still says to this day, he was the largest nonfat cat he has ever seen.  Jet black (technically brown) with yellow eyes.  Great Halloween cat.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Whose terrorist kitty is this?  http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n21/chancethepug/Al-QaedaKitty2.gif


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Do you find it odd that people always call a cat her and a dog him? All my cats are male and my roommates dog is a girl.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

My big fat tabby likes to lay next to me on the arm of the couch and get spanked........He looks like a gargoyle with his head hanging down the end of the arm and LIKES to be spanked. I have thought about getting him some leather S&M gear and putting a spanking session on you tube. LOL!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Three of my four cats insist on drinking out of a cup. We got a 32 oz refil cup that we put down for them.


----------



## saveliberty

The current resident meower here is named Daisy.  She likes to lay on the forced air vents.  Ours are on the floor.  It gives her some serious dry skin, which results in her licking most of the longer fur off her tummy in the winter.  Ideas?  I am NOT dressing her in a sweater.


----------



## Againsheila

saveliberty said:


> The current resident meower here is named Daisy.  She likes to lay on the forced air vents.  Ours are on the floor.  It gives her some serious dry skin, which results in her licking most of the longer fur off her tummy in the winter.  Ideas?  I am NOT dressing her in a sweater.



I don't know, try rubbing lemon juice on her belly? the taste should put her off too much licking.


----------



## dink

Echo Zulu said:


> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?



This is Princess Kitters just hours after we found her in a parking lot. She's the most ungrateful kitty, but we still love her.


----------



## random3434

dink said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Princess Kitters just hours after we found her in a parking lot. She's the most ungrateful kitty, but we still love her.
Click to expand...


She is DARLING! 
How old is she now?

And thank you,thank you, thank you for saving her!


----------



## dink

Echo Zulu said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Princess Kitters just hours after we found her in a parking lot. She's the most ungrateful kitty, but we still love her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is DARLING!
> How old is she now?
> 
> And thank you,thank you, thank you for saving her!
Click to expand...


Look how filthy she was. We found her last June, so she's at least 8 months.


----------



## random3434

dink said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Princess Kitters just hours after we found her in a parking lot. She's the most ungrateful kitty, but we still love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is DARLING!
> How old is she now?
> 
> And thank you,thank you, thank you for saving her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look how filthy she was. We found her last June, so she's at least 8 months.
Click to expand...


Ah...................again, thank you for saving her, I wish there were more out there like you! 

She's about the same age as our "baby"=we got her from a shelter here. She's a joy, we love her so much!


----------



## dink

Echo Zulu said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is DARLING!
> How old is she now?
> 
> And thank you,thank you, thank you for saving her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how filthy she was. We found her last June, so she's at least 8 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...................again, thank you for saving her, I wish there were more out there like you!
> 
> She's about the same age as our "baby"=we got her from a shelter here. She's a joy, we love her so much!
Click to expand...


My girls are attached, but my son was home from school during the holidays and somehow talked them into giving Kitters to him. He claimed he was lonely and missed home & her, so that was all she wrote. They gave in and she'll be leaving us tomorrow.  We have another cat, but he's older, and not near as playful as the princess.


----------



## saveliberty

dink said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Princess Kitters just hours after we found her in a parking lot. She's the most ungrateful kitty, but we still love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is DARLING!
> How old is she now?
> 
> And thank you,thank you, thank you for saving her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look how filthy she was. We found her last June, so she's at least 8 months.
Click to expand...


You got a mouse problem lady?  Not any more.  Twenty ounces of pure cat here.  Oh wait...bath attack.  Now what were we talking about?


----------



## random3434

dink said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how filthy she was. We found her last June, so she's at least 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...................again, thank you for saving her, I wish there were more out there like you!
> 
> She's about the same age as our "baby"=we got her from a shelter here. She's a joy, we love her so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My girls are attached, but my son was home from school during the holidays and somehow talked them into giving Kitters to him. He claimed he was lonely and missed home & her, so that was all she wrote. They gave in and she'll be leaving us tomorrow.  We have another cat, but he's older, and not near as playful as the princess.
Click to expand...


Then you need to get to a shelter ASAP and rescue another kitten!


----------



## dink

Echo Zulu said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...................again, thank you for saving her, I wish there were more out there like you!
> 
> She's about the same age as our "baby"=we got her from a shelter here. She's a joy, we love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls are attached, but my son was home from school during the holidays and somehow talked them into giving Kitters to him. He claimed he was lonely and missed home & her, so that was all she wrote. They gave in and she'll be leaving us tomorrow.  We have another cat, but he's older, and not near as playful as the princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you need to get to a shelter ASAP and rescue another kitten!
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sure my girls will find another soon. You know how kids are.


----------



## Againsheila

dink said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is now almost 3 months old. Paul sent me a planter for my birthday, I put it up high above on my computer stand. Well, ole' bratty kitty wants to climb on TOP of my computer, then on the tower, to the top of the computer stand to eat the plant!
> 
> He also likes to jump on top of the TV center and try to get into the doors that keeps the movies, etc. in them. He can OPEN the plastic doors I have (the kind that stores things) and get inside them.
> 
> Is this a demon kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Princess Kitters just hours after we found her in a parking lot. She's the most ungrateful kitty, but we still love her.
Click to expand...


Well, you do know that dogs have masters and cats have staff, right?  LOL


----------

